
Sony Digital Paper DPT-RP1 - protomyth
https://www.sony.com/electronics/digital-paper-notepads/dpt-rp1
======
yequalsx
I would really like this if I felt that the software could be trusted to work
well. I'd only buy this from a company with a good record of creating usable
interfaces.

For instance, when I clicked on the "Where to Buy" button it took me to a
screen that did not list places to buy this. Nor did it ask me for information
about where I live. I had to click a link called "Where to Buy" on the "Where
to Buy" page.

------
balladeer
The only thing that kept me from going to Kindle e-Ink was that I could not
use it as a note taking gadget which I want badly. But then the price at $700
of this digital paper seems a little steep.

------
krisdol
Without a non-pre-rendered demo video actually demonstrating how it works (and
to a lesser extent, without color), it seems like a pretty steep price point
for paper.

------
arcaster
The price-point is what really has me excited. Their last e-paper reader /
annotation tablet was nearly $1000!

